# Orks for Space Marines... Am I asking too much?



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

So on a trading forum I have listed some Orks in an attempt to pick up some other small army. I've listed a squad of tank bustas, lootas, 3 oop metal killa kanz and a brand new on sprue Battlewagon with the roller upgrade.

All I am looking for is a small space marine force or possibly some other 40K army.

I've had 3 people start trading only to just stop talking and not get back to me... am I asking to0 much?

Even on ebay my stuff priced out on the very low side at least $135. Seems like a battleforce worth + another squad or vehichal would be fair. Or am I wrong? Any insight would be grate.

thanks guys!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Starship Trooper said:


> So on a trading forum I have listed some Orks in an attempt to pick up some other small army. I've listed a squad of tank bustas, lootas, 3 oop metal killa kanz and a brand new on sprue Battlewagon with the roller upgrade.
> 
> All I am looking for is a small space marine force or possibly some other 40K army.
> 
> ...


I think the issue is that what you are selling is oop and consists of elite and heavy support units. These are all add-ons. What you are looking for is HQ and Troops. To make a straight trade would be hard. Your best bet is selling everything separately on ebay and use the money towards the new units you are after.

Thats my 2 cents.
Chaosftw


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Well normally I would agree with that. But it just so happens I am interested I have a huge marine overstock pm me ill shoot you straight and keep up communication

Battle Well
---Erik


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

One thing to remember about people shopping on Ebay is that they're looking for cheap deals. Asking $135 (£82.90) for your items may seem like a reasonable price, but Ebay is a buyer's market and your potential customers can simply go elsewhere.

When I sold about 1'900 points of Orks, I asked for £100 ($162.84) as the starting bid price, with a £150 buy now price. I eventually made £130 which I considered a fair deal, not least because I'd only paid £100 when I originally bought them all.

The real problem you've got is that two of your items aren't rare. They're still being sold by GW and independents (not so much in the US I guess) which means a ready supply. This always depresses prices. The Kans on the other hand might be worth selling seperately, assuming you can find someone looking for a collector's piece.

Best thing to do is say $135 for the buy it now price, but start off with a lower auction price.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Not looking to sell. I priced out all my stuff on ebay from other sellers and $135 is the least you could get it all for. Thats why I'm saying if I do a trade on a trading web site I would think a small battleforce + a vehical or elite choice would be fair.

Yes, no?


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I would think thats reasonable like 1500 point worth


----------

